# Shed a little light on the Gourami?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

So I've decided that I'll hold off on the pair of GBR (German Blue Ram), and maybe consider something smaller and easier to care for. I saw some dwarf gourami's at the LFS and fell in love with them. Dwarf Honey, Sparkling, Powder Blues, Red Fires...

I still have that cycled 20gal tank that I could use, but I'm unsure of what the gourami's prefer when it comes to the water's hardness. With the help of a few of you, I came to realize that the bf's tap water (straight from a well) may very well suit my livebearer's when adding Prime.

So, if I absolutely needed to, I could transfer all fish from the older 20gal into the newer one, and slowly add in the well water. 

That is of course, assuming the gourami's require softer water.

Any advice?


----------



## adpierin11 (Oct 5, 2010)

I lived in Florida and we had a well that had hard water. I kept 4 gouramis in a 40g and had no issues at all with them and they were like my 2nd experience of fish keeping.
They are a relatively easy fish and get along with others IME.
I had all males so I didn't worry about what they needed to spawn, but my males kept putting bubbles in the top corners which is called a bubble nest for the eggs.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I read that they're pretty similar to Betta fish when it comes to spawning... but they sound easier to breed, haha. I had too many failed breed attempts with Bettas. :c

Is there a way to tell a male from a female?


----------



## CraigyDe (Oct 15, 2010)

Male Blue Gourami has a longer Dorsal fin which is more pointed than the female.

Hope this helps 

Regards
Craig


----------

